

Wolfram Alpha Harvard-Sneak-Peak Video - jpwagner
http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/events/2009/04/wolfram/

======
jpwagner
They did a great job with what they've put together so far (and if I would've
had reasonable expectations, I'd be happy) but I felt he hasn't addressed some
of the toughest problems yet:

handling proprietary data

what if scenarios

training (ie new scientific discoveries require manual intervention)

